# CM7.2 RC3



## elicik (Feb 8, 2012)

There are two builds up? What is the real RC3? get.cm/?device=vivow

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks to me that the second one is. Probably the person building didn't change the filename before compiling the nightly.


----------

